# Grass @ Pensacola Beach



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Hey, anybody got a recent read on the grass at Pensacola Beach? Preferably someone who was out this morning?


----------



## Favorite76 (Aug 2, 2014)

Was at Ft Pickens parking lot 21 from 4am this morning till 7 pm tonight. Grass was everywhere till about noon as it was puled out but then started to come back around 5 as the tide brought it back.


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

I was afraid of that...Thx for your quick response!


----------



## strongman (May 19, 2011)

I went sharking tonight and there was minimal grass or seaweed in the margaritaville area. No algae either. Was a good night with one blacktip caught and released!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

strongman said:


> I went sharking tonight and there was minimal grass or seaweed in the margaritaville area. No algae either. Was a good night with one blacktip caught and released!


Good to hear you guys were successful. How big was the blacktip?


----------



## strongman (May 19, 2011)

Bout 5 ft or so. Lost my measuring tape at sea while measuring the king I used for bait. :thumbdown: got one more run, but nothing to show for it.


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

With no official tape, it's safe to say that black tip could've been 10-12 ft!


----------



## strongman (May 19, 2011)

Bravo, you are right...just wanted to be somewhat conservative in my estimation. It was truly the biggest shark I've ever landed and well over the 9 foot mark! And I did it all alone in the dark with a family of tourists!:whistling:


----------



## strongman (May 19, 2011)

But a picture is worth a thousand words. Look at this beast of a 9+ footer! :thumbup:


----------

